# Where/How do you buy Gold?



## netfleet (28 May 2009)

Is it possible/advisable to actually buy the real stuff & stash it under the mattress?  

Or is that just not necessary and/or economic?


----------



## beamstas (28 May 2009)

netfleet said:


> Is it possible/advisable to actually buy the real stuff & stash it under the mattress?
> 
> Or is that just not necessary and/or economic?




Of course it is possible
Although it wont be comfortable 
(under your mattress)


----------



## Gundini (28 May 2009)

netfleet said:


> Is it possible/advisable to actually buy the real stuff & stash it under the mattress?
> 
> Or is that just not necessary and/or economic?




Mate there are many Gold threads on this forum. Use the search option, type in Gold, and you will find hundreds of posts on this. Also try Forum jump and go to commodities.


----------



## netfleet (28 May 2009)

Sorry - I did search but because it's mentioned it pretty much EVERY thread...

however I did find a thread shortly after posting.  Pls delete this thread if you like.  Thanks


----------



## Grandpop (31 May 2009)

netfleet said:


> Is it possible/advisable to actually buy the real stuff & stash it under the mattress?
> 
> Or is that just not necessary and/or economic?




Just buy Perth Mint Gold Certificates,  I purchased some last week.  They need a certified copy of you passport/licence to open an account.

http://www.perthmint.com.au/investment_certificate.aspx


----------



## Ageo (1 June 2009)

Grandpop said:


> Just buy Perth Mint Gold Certificates,  I purchased some last week.  They need a certified copy of you passport/licence to open an account.
> 
> http://www.perthmint.com.au/investment_certificate.aspx




You might aswell buy ETF's or some other form of non physical instrument then eh?

Physical is physical and everything else is just a side instrument.


----------



## lifeisgreat1 (23 June 2009)

*Where to Buy Gold Bars?*

Hi mates,
With the Australian Dollar on the decline, I am weary about putting money in banks as I dont want my money to go worthless due to inflation. 

I would like to know where can I buy quality gold bars as an investment item? Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## insider (23 June 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*

Looks like you can buy them from Ebay


----------



## gfresh (23 June 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*

http://www.perthmint.com.au/metalPrices.aspx


----------



## sunshineboy (23 June 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*

If you are looking for the best gold bars, you can buy it from Gold De Royale. You can search them from Google.

They only sell SWISS gold bars. You can buy it online 24/7. 

All the best.


----------



## jono1887 (23 June 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*



sunshineboy said:


> If you are looking for the best gold bars, you can buy it from Gold De Royale. You can search them from Google.
> 
> They only sell SWISS gold bars. You can buy it online 24/7.
> 
> All the best.




what is the difference between SWISS bars and the bars from the PERTH Mint?? isnt gold just gold?


----------



## sunshineboy (23 June 2009)

Swiss refiners are recognised by LBMA as an acceptable good delivery refiner. On the other hand Perth Mint gold bars are delisted (removed) from LBMA as an acceptable good delivery refiner, which is a shame.

What this means is that, if you want top Quality Gold Bars, then go for Swiss. Do you research at LBMA website.


----------



## vincent191 (23 June 2009)

Money can lose some of it's value due to inflation. Gold can also lose it's value due to market forces. Brick & mortar use to be seen as solid investments but even that is now questionable.

I still reckon the house that you stay in is still the best investment in the long term and any profit is tax free and you are the boss at all times.

So if you are worried about your money losing it's value invest it in your home. pay off the mortage and if you don't have one do worthwhile home improvements.


----------



## Ageo (27 June 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*



sunshineboy said:


> If you are looking for the best gold bars, you can buy it from Gold De Royale. You can search them from Google.
> 
> They only sell SWISS gold bars. You can buy it online 24/7.
> 
> All the best.




Sheesh they must be better than gold itself as a 1gram bar costs $60 which is a little over $20 per gram above from what you can purchase other bullion for. If you were to convert the $60 per gram into a per ounce price it would = over $1800 

If you purchase an ounce bar its still $1278 which is over $100 per ounce above spot

Its silly places like this with hype garbage marketing (swiss wank bullion) that needs to be sorted out. Only idiots would buy bullion or any gold at that price.

So as you can see the company should be renamed to royale de wankers.


----------



## Grandpop (29 June 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*



lifeisgreat1 said:


> Hi mates,
> With the Australian Dollar on the decline, I am weary about putting money in banks as I dont want my money to go worthless due to inflation.
> 
> I would like to know where can I buy quality gold bars as an investment item? Any help would be appreciated.
> ...




I have never traded with them, but the Australian Bullion Company in Sydney seem to have reasonably priced gold nugget coins. Just Google them and get today's price update (I dont have enough posts to embed a link here)

Mike

NB: I still think Perth Mint certificates are better than bullion though.


----------



## Grandpop (29 June 2009)

vincent191 said:


> Money can lose some of it's value due to inflation. Gold can also lose it's value due to market forces. Brick & mortar use to be seen as solid investments but even that is now questionable.




I recently decided to put this theory to the test, by comparing gold to real estate. 

In 1970, I purchased a small 2 bedroom home in the Sutherland Shire for $16,000, which equated to 507 ounces of gold at the time. Today, 507 ounces of gold is worth just over $600,000 which is also the approximate value of a small 2 bedroom house in the Shire.

Conclusion: there is not that much difference between gold and real estate over the long term. I put most of the "increase" in value (3.5% annually) down to inflation.


----------



## Ageo (29 June 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*



Grandpop said:


> NB: I still think Perth Mint certificates are better than bullion though.




Please explain this Grandpop? i mean lets say perth mint goes belly up (look at AGR in Sydney if you dont think it could happen) what would their useless certificates be worth now??? the whole point of gold in the 1st place is a store of wealth and the best and most secured form is hard physical.


----------



## CapnBirdseye (29 June 2009)

I have thought hard about buying physical gold... even opened an account at the Australian Buiion Company.

I keep coming up with the same answer when I think about it... it's only really worth it if you are in the US.

If the USD slips too fast people are going to get in to gold and commodities currencies.  My guess is that commodities currencies will rise before gold gets really moving - if it does.

I'm inclined to wait until - if the time comes - that inflation in Australia looks like getting out of hand.  Until then I'm doing nothing.


----------



## Grandpop (29 June 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*



Ageo said:


> Please explain this Grandpop? i mean lets say perth mint goes belly up (look at AGR in Sydney if you dont think it could happen) what would their useless certificates be worth now??? the whole point of gold in the 1st place is a store of wealth and the best and most secured form is hard physical.




Ageo,

Take a look here and let me know if you still have concerns about the Perth Mint.  http://www.perthmint.com.au/investment_invest_in_gold_government_guarantee.aspx

Where can I find info on AGR Sydney going belly up? I can't find any reference to it on the web.

Mike


----------



## Ageo (30 June 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*



Grandpop said:


> Ageo,
> 
> Take a look here and let me know if you still have concerns about the Perth Mint.  http://www.perthmint.com.au/investment_invest_in_gold_government_guarantee.aspx
> 
> ...




Grandpop sorry but to me waffle text on the net means nothing, i dont care if Obama and his disciples guaranteed the certificates, at the end of the day physical is really the only true store of wealth as everything else can be manipulated to some degree.

As for AGR i used to sell to them as i acquire alot of scrap gold (my line of business) they were 1 of the biggest refiners in Australia but after over capitalizing they shut pretty much the whole company down (they still operate a small refinery in WA im pretty sure).

This came from the GM of the sydney branch.


----------



## johenmo (30 June 2009)

Everytime I see this question I think "at a jewellers.  In the form of a ring.  Then present it to the significant other and you'll be in the good books (for a while)".


----------



## antzlovinit (3 July 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*



Ageo said:


> Sheesh they must be better than gold itself as a 1gram bar costs $60 which is a little over $20 per gram above from what you can purchase other bullion for. If you were to convert the $60 per gram into a per ounce price it would = over $1800
> 
> If you purchase an ounce bar its still $1278 which is over $100 per ounce above spot
> 
> ...




haha so true


----------



## Bron Suchecki (10 July 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*



Ageo said:


> As for AGR i used to sell to them as i acquire alot of scrap gold (my line of business) they were 1 of the biggest refiners in Australia but after over capitalizing they shut pretty much the whole company down (they still operate a small refinery in WA im pretty sure).
> 
> This came from the GM of the sydney branch.




Ageo, come on mate, you know what you said above is BS. You spoke to Mike Still? You would have known he was talking about a division of AGR Matthey. You know AGR Matthey only shut down its jewellery/industrial products division, which was run out of Melbourne and had offices in Sydney, and that it was not "pretty much the whole company". You also know that AGR Matthey Perth refinery is not "small" - it processes 200 to 300 tonnes a year (circa $10 billion worth).

I don't have any problem with you advocating physical gold over deposit accounts with the Perth Mint, but when you knowingly mislead you lose all credibility.


----------



## Ageo (10 July 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*



Bron Suchecki said:


> Ageo, come on mate, you know what you said above is BS. You spoke to Mike Still? You would have known he was talking about a division of AGR Matthey. You know AGR Matthey only shut down its jewellery/industrial products division, which was run out of Melbourne and had offices in Sydney, and that it was not "pretty much the whole company". You also know that AGR Matthey Perth refinery is not "small" - it processes 200 to 300 tonnes a year (circa $10 billion worth).
> 
> I don't have any problem with you advocating physical gold over deposit accounts with the Perth Mint, but when you knowingly mislead you lose all credibility.




Sorry Bron, i should have been more clear but you do need to understand their jewellery/manufactoring side was a major part of their business (heavily invested in stock etc)

Anywayz the question was directed towards people trusting certificates over hard bullion. To me a piece of paper is much more vulnerable then the real stuff.


----------



## ozbecool (13 July 2009)

*Re: Where to Buy Gold Bars?*



lifeisgreat1 said:


> Hi mates,
> .... where can I buy quality gold bars as an investment item?




You can buy GOLD BARS or COINS (9999 proof) here : http://www.adelaide-exchange.com.au/   and click BULLION icon.
But sometimes the BUY-SELL spread is pretty high, so wait until the price is right and the spread is not too high (On average it is ~ 2%, not bad when compared with other gold dealers).

The company has 3 shops in Adelaide (I bet there are similar places in other cities). But you can purchase on line with certified / registered mail delivery. This way you will have the physical items with you - not only paper certificates.


----------

